# [ATI radeon] Acceleration 3D... comment ça marche ? [Résolu]

## Jean-Francois

Salut,

ça fait un petit moment que j'utilise mon PC avec une ATI radeon 9800 Pro, et je ne me suis jamais vraiment soucié de l'accélération 3D.

Vu la vitesse à laquelle tourne les screensavers 3D par rapport à quand j'avais une nvidia, j'ai pas de doute sur le fait que l'accélération 3D n'est pas exploitée.   :Embarassed: 

Ca semble confirmé par un 

/opt/ati/bin # ./fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

Il y a une doc Gentoo, mais pour les kernel 2.4.  :Sad: 

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment ça marche avec un 2.6 ?

Merci

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

hé bien déja tu as emergé ati-drivers ?? car ce sont les drivers ati , puis aprés tu un opengl-update et voila !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Et pour les radeons mobility ça marche comment ? Je pense en avoir une bientot donc je me renseigne.

Excuse moi Jean-Francois de polluer ton sujet.

----------

## theturtle123

normalement c'est les mêmes drivers

à partir du moment ou fglrxconfig reconnait ton chipset, c'est ok

(que ça soit une mobility ou pas)

mais bon vérifie avant que le chipset est supporté ça serait dommage 

j'ai attendu 3 4 mois avec une nvidia mobility comme ça et c'était un peu saoulant   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> j'ai attendu 3 4 mois avec une nvidia mobility comme ça et c'était un peu saoulant  

 

nvidia mobility ? hum je ne connais pas.

Malheuresement en ce qui concerne les cartes ati je ne peux pas tester, je n'en ai pas sous la main. Mais bon si tu dit que c'est le meme drivers je te fais confiance.

----------

## theturtle123

nvidia Go les nvidia pour portables   :Wink: 

je regarde ça tout de suite dans mon fglrxquelquechose pour te dire quelles cartes sont supportées

----------

## theturtle123

```
This program will create the ATI "XF86Config-4" file

- based on your selections - for the below listed boardtypes...

         - ATI Radeon 8500 / 9100

         - ATI FireGL 8700 / 8800 / E1

         - ATI FireGL T2

         - ATI Radeon 9000

         - ATI Radeon 9200

         - ATI Radeon 9500

         - ATI Radeon 9600

         - ATI Radeon 9700

         - ATI Radeon 9800

         - ATI FireGL Z1 / X1 / X2

         - ATI Mobility M9

         - ATI Mobility FireGL 9000

         - ATI Mobility M9PLUS

```

voilà   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Okey donc si j'ai une radeon mobility 9200 ou 9600 je suis dans les choux ?

----------

## theturtle123

je sais pas du tout si 9000 veut dire toute la série 9xxx...

au pire regarde sur[url] http://www.linux-laptop.net/[/url]

il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un avec une 9200 ou 9600 là dessus   :Wink: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Quote:*   

> hé bien déja tu as emergé ati-drivers ?? car ce sont les drivers ati , puis aprés tu un opengl-update et voila !! 

 

Oui c'est fait. 

Et j'ai bien déclaré fglrx comme driver X dans XF86Config.

----------

## theturtle123

tente de faire ta config de X avec 

fglrxconfig

ça te fera une config spéciale pour ta carte   :Wink: 

sinon dans le kernel il faut activer l'agp gart mais pas le module dri spécifique radeon

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

oui exacte et pence a faire un opengl-update ! et ensuite test ton xscreensaver en tout petit (un en 3D) et ragarde tes FPS (Frames Par Secondes) tu devrais être au alentour de 3000 (car c'est en tout petit)

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Quote:*   

> tente de faire ta config de X avec fglrxconfig 

 

C'était ce que j'avais fait

 *Quote:*   

> sinon dans le kernel il faut activer l'agp gart mais pas le module dri spécifique radeon

 

Je verifie ça ce soir en rentrant. Il me semble que l'agpgart c'est bon, le DRI je ne suis pas sur.

----------

## theturtle123

le plus important est de bien active le DRI générique mais SURTOUT PAS le module radeon livré avec le kernel puisque ce sont les ati-drivers qui vont prendre en charge l'acceleration et sinon il y a un genre de conflit

c'est vraiment tout simple à faire, normalement tu ne devrais pas avoir de problèmes en respectant ces quelques règles   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Pour les mobility j'ai trouvé un tuto ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183464&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc

Mais comme je n'ai pas ce type de carte je n'ai pas pu tester.

----------

## theturtle123

apparement il utilise aussi les fglrx comme pour une ati classique avec quelques réglages spécifique à la version mobility pour paramètrer le driver. 

ça n'a pas l'air bien compliqué à config !   :Wink: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Quote:*   

> oui exacte et pence a faire un opengl-update ! et ensuite test ton xscreensaver en tout petit (un en 3D) et ragarde tes FPS (Frames Par Secondes) tu devrais être au alentour de 3000 (car c'est en tout petit)

 

J'ai refait les manip, et si j'ai l'impression que ça va un peu plus vite sur la 3D c'est loin d'être génial. FPS de l'ordre de 40 sur les petites fenêtre 3D... et entre 14 et 18 en plein écran... minable pour une telle carte...

De toute façon le fglrxinfo me donne toujours Mesa en réponse.

----------

## Jean-Francois

Et puis de toute façon y'a quand même un truc qui me chiffonne...

si je dois désactiver le DRM du kernel il faut que je puisse utiliser celui d'X or emerge xfree-drm refuse de s'exécuter sur un kernel 2.6 et demande d'utiliser le DRM du noyau.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai refait les manip, et si j'ai l'impression que ça va un peu plus vite sur la 3D c'est loin d'être génial. FPS de l'ordre de 40 sur les petites fenêtre 3D... et entre 14 et 18 en plein écran... minable pour une telle carte...
> 
> De toute façon le fglrxinfo me donne toujours Mesa en réponse.

 

Il faut être honnête, une fois ton pb réglé, les applis X openGL iront mieux, mais surtout n'espère pas naivement comme moi au début, pouvoir lancer une grosse appli genre jeu, même avec une 9800 pro (ce que j'ai). Bugs graphiques et perfs désastreusess au rendez vous. 

XP pour jouer ou bien enlever ma 9800 pour utiliser le GeForce 4MX de ma CM sous Linux, tel est mon choix... :/

----------

## geforce

Voici ce que j'ai fait pour ma 9600 PRO

emerge ati-drivers

emerge xfree

emerge ati-extra ??? (me rappele plus exactement du nom)

emerge fglrx

dans le kernel j'ai enleve XFREE-DRI

J'ai mis le support Radeon et AGP_GART (ou quelque chose de semblable)

j'ai execute fglrx_config, il ma fait une nouvelle config.

J'ai rebooter a paf ! j'avais 3200 FPS dans GLxGears (faut savoir que les drivers ATI sont vraiments mauvais....)

----------

## theturtle123

heu normalement c'est le contraire geforce...

il faut emerge ati-drivers APRES avoir fait le kernel

il faut cocher XFREE-DRI et AGP GART

mais pas RADEON DRI

et ensuite seulement emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati

ça explique peut être tes piètres performances sous winex (cf autre post)   :Wink: 

----------

## geforce

ahh possible

----------

## Jean-Francois

Bon ben j'ai fait tout ça, et à moins de réemerger XFree, je vois pas trop.

Cela dit personne n'a répondu à ma question d'un peut plus haut sur le xfree-drm et le kernel 2.6   :Sad: 

Et j'en ai une autre  :Wink: 

Dans le répertoire /opt/ati/bin il y a un certain fgl_glxgears. Quand je le lance, il me répond :

     Error: couldn't get fbconfig [/b]

----------

## netman

Moi j'ai une question :

dans un noyau 2.6 agpgart et radeon DRI ca correspond a quelle poptaion dans le make menuconfig . . .

Marce que la je vois pas . . .

Dans le 2.4 ouais y avais une option agpgart clair et net mais dans le 2.6 a pas trouver . . .

Et pour le DRI je vois pas . . .

Ah mon avis j'ai du louper un truc c pas possible . . .

EDIT : j'ecrit dans le noir alors je me trompe de touche des fois . . .  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theturtle123

Jean-François :

1. Le DRM que j'utilise est celui du kernel (coché en hard)

2. t'aurais pas coché le framebuffer spécifique radeon dans le kernel toi ?   :Wink: 

netman :

Device Drivers => Character devices

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Quote:*   

> 2. t'aurais pas coché le framebuffer spécifique radeon dans le kernel toi ?
> 
> 

 

1. Il me semble pas, parce que le framebuffer je l'utilise pas.

2. Il est ou le framebuffer dans le 2.6 parce que là je le vois pas...  :Embarassed: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

Device Drivers => Graphics support

halalala les problèmes de localisation dans l'arbre du 2.6   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

Ben non j'ai pas bricolé le framebuffer !

Donc je comprend pas bien ce message...

----------

## Gentii

Avec CONFIG_DRM=n , ça marche tres bien aussi. Il me semblait même que c'etait recommandé.

Dans le kernel, vous avez juste besoin de agpgart et du support agp pour votre cm. Apres emerge ati-drivers et c'est bon.

opengl-update ati n'est pas indispensable, ça marche aussi avec les libs opengl de xfree/xorg mais les perf sont moins bonnes.

----------

## Jean-Francois

Miracle   :Wink:   Ca marche   :Exclamation: 

jf@aragorn ~ $ /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9800 Pro Pentium 4 (SSE2)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2. :Cool: 

Bon faut que j'analyse ça de près mais au moins ça marche.

----------

